# high risk elderly and high risk young pregnancy



## adweaver (Feb 16, 2010)

I am billing for many high risk elderly (35 and over) and young (<16) pregnancies. I am wondering when it is appropriate to use v23.8- series compared to when to use the 659.6- and 659.8- series. I code patients in Maternal Fetal Medicine as well as regular OB/GYN.


----------



## amjordan (Feb 16, 2010)

ICD-9 Coding Guidelines - Chapter Specific Guidelines - Ch 11 - Complications of Pregnancy, Childbirth, and the Puerperium (630-677)

Chapter 11: Complications of Pregnancy, Childbirth, and the Puerperium (630-679) 

b.  Selection of OB Principal or First-listed Diagnosis

2. Prenatal outpatient visits for high-risk patients 
For routine prenatal outpatient visits for patients with high-risk pregnancies, a code from category V23, Supervision of high-risk pregnancy, should be used as the first-listed diagnosis. Secondary chapter 11 codes may be used in conjunction with these codes if appropriate.​


----------

